# Expert Opinion



## XHisle (Aug 25, 2006)

Be sure to look closely, I have not been able to find another one like this, seems to be one of a kind.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

looks like a rhom head on a pygo body lol but i think its a rhom


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

a-ronn said:


> looks like a rhom head on a pygo body lol but i think its a rhom


Poor guy has some nasty HITH too.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

S. rhombeus for sure


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID complete.


----------

